# nesting creature



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2008)

Στην ταινία ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά για έναν νεαρό άντρα που κατηγορείται από μερικούς φίλους του ότι είναι incapable of unemotional sex. Λένε: 

"He loves falling in love."
"He is a *nesting creature*, what's the big deal?"
"It's not natural for a male, is the big deal."


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Υποθέτω ότι το λένε υποτιμητικά, οπότε "αγαπούλης"; (αρκούντως γελοίο μου ακούγεται)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Υποθέτω ότι το λένε υποτιμητικά, οπότε "αγαπούλης"; (αρκούντως γελοίο μου ακούγεται)


Δεν έχουμε κάτι που να θυμίζει φωλιά ή κούρνιασμα; Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ και μια άλλη λέξη που παραπέμπει σε "οικογενειάρχη", αλλά μου είναι αδύνατο τώρα.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 9, 2008)

"Παιδί για σπίτι"; (μη βαρέσεις, αυτά έχει το νυχτερινό brainstorming)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> "Παιδί για σπίτι"; (μη βαρέσεις, αυτά έχει το νυχτερινό brainstorming)


Δεν βαράω, έχω περιθώριο να περιμένω και το πρωινό brainstorming






Edit: Θυμήθηκα αυτό που έψαχνα: φαμελιάρης. Κάνει, λέτε;


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για λαϊκή έκφραση που αναφέρεται στον οικογενειάρχη, αλλά χωρίς υποτιμητική χροιά;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για λαϊκή έκφραση που αναφέρεται στον οικογενειάρχη, αλλά χωρίς υποτιμητική χροιά;


To έχω ακούσει από άντρες για άλλους άντρες τους οποίους κατηγορούν ότι δεν είναι ικανοί να απατήσουν τη γυναίκα/κοπέλα τους. "Άσ' τον αυτόν, είναι φαμελιάρης".


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 9, 2008)

A, οκ, πάσο τότε. Δεν το έχω ακούσει κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, οπότε γράψε λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> A, οκ, πάσο τότε. Δεν το έχω ακούσει κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, οπότε γράψε λάθος.


Παρόλα αυτά, δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει με το nesting creature.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2008)

Η χρήση δείχνει ότι ο φαμελιάρης είναι συνώνυμο του οικογενειάρχη. Βεβαίως, αυτό το «-άρης» μάς θυμίζει και άλλου είδους ιδιότητες (όπως τα αγαπησιάρης, ξεχασιάρης, ψυχοπονιάρης), αλλά η χρήση...

Ωστόσο, μπορείς να πεις:
Είναι άνθρωπος της οικογένειας.
Πιστεύει στην οικογένεια.

(Και κάτι άλλο που δεν μου έρχεται με τίποτα.)

Βεβαίως, άσχετα με τις αντιστοιχίες, εδώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι «(συν)αισθηματίας».


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 10, 2008)

Αγκαλίτσας;
(Μη μπορώντας να βρω καλύτερο, κάπου κρύβεται αλλά κρύβεται καλά το άτιμο...)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Αγκαλίτσας;
> (Μη μπορώντας να βρω καλύτερο, κάπου κρύβεται αλλά κρύβεται καλά το άτιμο...)


Πέρασα και από το "αγκαλίτσας", προς το παρόν έχω καταλήξει στο "συναισθηματικούλης". Αν αλλάξω γνώμη, θα σας ενημερώσω


----------

